# Anyone try aluminum water bottles?



## sharkey (Mar 29, 2002)

My wife and I have become increasingly concerned about the toxins that are found in plastic/nalgene water bottles. As you know nalgene bottles have recently been taken off the market, and the latest indications are that the plastic water bottles we all use release toxins - especially if they are old and have been exposed to heat (as in a dishwasher). Now I am certainly not an alarmist when it comes to stuff like this and frankly am much more worried about a distracted driver or a deep pothole when it comes to my health and well-being on a bicycle, but I was wondering if anyone had tried the aluminum water bottles that are just now beginning to come on the market. The only one that has any kind of significant website is a swiss company called Sigg. Skip the creepy part at the beginning with the human heads on the bottle (wtf?) and go directly to the "sport bottle" link: 

http://www.mysigg.com/

I have a few questions for anyone that might have tried one of these bottles:

If you can't squeeze the bottle, how does the funky top on these bottles deliver the water?
I'm sure they're a little heavier than a plastic water bottle, but are they HEAVY?
I wonder if they'd be noisy on the bike (if you had ti or steel bottle cages).

Thanks in advance


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

sharkey said:


> My wife and I have become increasingly concerned about the toxins that are found in plastic/nalgene water bottles. As you know nalgene bottles have recently been taken off the market, and the latest indications are that the plastic water bottles we all use release toxins - especially if they are old and have been exposed to heat (as in a dishwasher). Now I am certainly not an alarmist when it comes to stuff like this and frankly am much more worried about a distracted driver or a deep pothole when it comes to my health and well-being on a bicycle, but I was wondering if anyone had tried the aluminum water bottles that are just now beginning to come on the market. The only one that has any kind of significant website is a swiss company called Sigg. Skip the creepy part at the beginning with the human heads on the bottle (wtf?) and go directly to the "sport bottle" link:
> 
> http://www.mysigg.com/
> 
> ...


I will post a review later this week when mine arrive on Tuesday. Our famiily switched to save platic bottles as well.


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

the alu bottles usually have a second hole in the spout that lets the air in while you drink from the main spout, so you don't have to suck. they are a bit heavier thatn plastic bottles, but not that much. if the cages are tight, then they shouldn't make any noise, although I've sometimes had to add some tape to the cages to increase the hold on the bottle and stop them rattling. I think there are several reasons why they're not used much (if at all): they cost a lot more than plastic bottles, they can't be squeezed so drinking from them is harder, etc. also take into account that if riding in a group a squashable plastic bottle is likely to cause fewer problems if it's dropped than a solid alu bottle.


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

When were Nalgene bottles taken off the market? Looks like someone forgot to let all of the stores that still have them on the shelves know about it. They are being phased out, but are still being sold. If you are really concerned about BPA, water bottles are the least of your worries.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Aluminum is very sensitive to acids (e.g., most sports drinks). They get around this by lining their water bottles with a "leach-proof lining" that they don't specify, so my question is whether the aluminum water bottle is lined with plastic and if so, what kind of plastic? How do I know if I can trust that?

I stay away from polycarbonate bottles (e.g., Nalgene brand and similar) and use cheap plastic bottles (e.g., Nashbar) made from food-grade polyethylene. I've not seen any cause to worry about those.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Waaay back then.*

Well, I'm old enough to actually have used an aluminum bidon (like the one in the photo) on one of my very first bikes. You just pulled the cork with your teeth, let it hang by the lanyard and drank like an adult, not like a newborn. You rode no-hands getting the cork back in. These bottles were straight aluminum, no coating on the inside. Some people claimed they could taste the leached-out aluminum in the water, but I never did. Everyone agreed that it made beer taste awful. (In those days, 50/50 beer and soda pop was the cool energy drink—just the right mix of carbs and sugar).

So if you're comfortable no-hands, I don't see a problem gettting the top off and on. As said above, nowadays all aluminum bottles are coated on the inside. What that coating is I don't know, and, also as said above, you might not want to know.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Fredke said:


> I stay away from polycarbonate bottles (e.g., Nalgene brand and similar) and use cheap plastic bottles (e.g., Nashbar) made from food-grade polyethylene. I've not seen any cause to worry about those.


Would those clear colored bottles from Elite be the same?

*Elite Higene Water Bottle








*


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

Plastic 5 is apparently okay- so there are new Camelbaks that are going to have that. Also the flexy cloudy plastic is okay too. I use Polar bottles which don't have BPA either.

Sigg bottles have the problem of a small spout, so they are hard to clean I think personally...

Then again, there is always this to keep you going...


----------



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

SIGG Swiss web site is much better organised imo

http://www.sigg.ch/


----------



## paulrad9 (Sep 25, 2005)

LO^OK said:


> SIGG Swiss web site is much better organised imo
> 
> http://www.sigg.ch/


Yup, been using them for about three years now. I tried to use my regular cage, but it rattled too much so went with the Sig-designed cage. It's tight and does not rattle.

I also have the larger bottle and use that form hiking, walking, etc.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Nice timing.*

Just a few minutes ago, got my copy of the Rivendell Reader—and there's a blurb on the SIGG bottles. Read all about them, and see the nice photos.

http://www.rivbike.com/#product=29-019


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Fredke said:


> Aluminum is very sensitive to acids (e.g., most sports drinks). They get around this by lining their water bottles with a "leach-proof lining" that they don't specify, so my question is whether the aluminum water bottle is lined with plastic and if so, what kind of plastic? How do I know if I can trust that?
> 
> I stay away from polycarbonate bottles (e.g., Nalgene brand and similar) and use cheap plastic bottles (e.g., Nashbar) made from food-grade polyethylene. I've not seen any cause to worry about those.


Fredke is right, get regular cycling water bottles and you have nothing to worry about.

If you've been using Nalgene style bottles on your bike and getting more than 20% of the liquid in your mouth I commend you on your agility and coordination.


----------



## sharkey (Mar 29, 2002)

*thanks all . . . good discussion . . .*

The concern about the aluminum bottle dropping into the middle of a paceline is a concern I hadn't thought about . . . could be trouble.

Wim, I had the same thought when i first heard about "aluminum bottles" . . . I immediately thought of those old style bottles with the big chunk of cork!

One other bit of info I found . . . the mysterious lining on the inside of the Sigg bottles is a type of baked on enamel that won't crack or peel off . . . 

I might get one for my commuter . . .


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

sharkey said:


> One other bit of info I found . . . the mysterious lining on the inside of the Sigg bottles is a type of baked on enamel that won't crack or peel off .


Cool, like the old dark blue-white speckled campfire cups. 
Then again, even bare aluminum can't be all that bad. I ate soup from bare aluminum as a kid, drank water from it on my bike and dined from it during my time with Uncle Sam. Still alive.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I've got a couple (2 to be exact) aluminum bottles.

They take some getting used to.

You can't just squeeze them- getting water out takes more work.

They're plenty light.

They look really nice.

They aren't particularly easy to use while riding. Not hard, either, but definitely not as easy as plastic.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

can't you get parkinson's or something like that from
all the aluminum leaching out?(of uncoated bottles, that is)


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I bought one of those high priced Sig bottles. Even got it colored to match my bike. It bounced out of the cage and broke the top on the first ride.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

cwg_at_opc said:


> can't you get parkinson's or something like that from
> all the aluminum leaching out?(of uncoated bottles, that is)


In theory, alzheimers.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Look into Klean Kanteen. They make stainless steel bottle rather than aluminum. VeloOrange sells them along with beautiful water bottle cages that will work with the bottles.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

I use aluminum bottles that are 100% plastic.


----------



## OldRoadGuy (Dec 21, 2007)

I use a Sigg now but loved my Nalgenes. (not on the bike tho)


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

bikeboy389 said:


> In theory, alzheimers.


ah yes. that was it. al heimer. nice guy. from bayside.
wait, what were we talking about?


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

bikeboy389 said:


> In theory, alzheimers.


Nope. Nothing to worry about from aluminum. Just the bad taste.

Alzheimers causes the brain to concentrate aluminum, but that's different from saying that aluminum causes Alzheimers.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Such newbs... everyone knows titanium bottles are more comfortable and don't taste as harsh! Plus any titanium you ingest will eventually make you bullet proof!

FYI I have a titanium cup for hiking... it is very light but good lord people stick to non Bisphenol-A plastic which is 99.9% of all bike bottles.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

ti bottles are so 90s. Carbon fiber bottle is where it's at.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

CF very definitely contains Bisphenol-A because it's epoxy. So everyone stop licking your bikes immediately!


----------



## pomole (Aug 26, 2003)

im all for freedom of choice for waterbottle material (i own a couple of those aluminum things) but please heed my one warning: if you drop an aluminum bottle in a group ride you will bring down the whole pack. 

If you run over a plastic bottle the top will pop off and you'll have a good chance of remaining upright while the plastic bottle skitters across the road. the aluminum bottle will not crush as easily and will ricochet like a metal pipe into your wheels, spokes and legs etc. 

you have a higher chance of being hurt by a loose luminum bottle on the road than by ingesting plastic ions in your drinking water.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

cwg_at_opc said:


> can't you get parkinson's or something like that from
> all the aluminum leaching out?(of uncoated bottles, that is)


Cooking with aluminum pots has been linked to Alzeimers.

BTW - Nalgene hasn't pulled the bottles, but will be phasing out BPA. Until the FDA makes a ruling against BPA, none of these polycarbonate plastics have to be pulled. It is only by choice of the manufactorer or retailer right now.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

The Weasel said:


> Cooking with aluminum pots has been linked to Alzeimers.


Not by science it hasn't. See:

http://www.alzheimers.org.uk/site/scripts/documents_info.php?documentID=99

_The overwhelming medical and scientific opinion is that the findings outlined above do not convincingly demonstrate a causal relationship between aluminium and Alzheimer's disease, and that no useful medical or public health recommendations can be made, at least at present._

Can we finally put this silly Alzheimers-aluminum old wives' tale to rest?


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

BPA (Bisphenol A) leaching is only a concern for #7 polycarbonate bottles which are hard and you can't squeeze. Look at the bottom of your cycling bottles, if the say anything other than #7 they are safe. Most cycling bottles are #4 HDPE (High Density Polyethelene) and are safe.

http://trusted.md/blog/vreni_gurd/2007/03/29/plastic_water_bottles

I have used Sigg coated aluminium bottles for a few years and thay are great, just not on the bike. In my experience they rattle, fallout, are harder to drink from, and I can't spray nasty dogs (or riding partners) in the face with them. YMMV.

singlecross


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not strong enough to squeeze them.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

All this "worrying" is tiresome. Does anybody have any proof that anyone has been harmed by drinking from containers that have BPA? Usually stuff like this gets started because somebody 'heard" somebody say that...blah, blah. As far as I know, which maybe not too far, no human or animal has ever been harmed by using containers like these, containing amounts and/or concentrations of BPA that they do.

Sure, sure, I know. You can take chances with YOUR life if you want, but I'm not taking any chances with mine. Fine. If you're not taking any chances with your life, my recommendation is to stop riding immediately. I'd also suggest moving to the Canadian Rockies, because the air quality is better there. Oh yeah, and while you're at it....

See where this is going? Can you show me any proof that BPA, as it's found in these containers causes any harm what-so-ever? Somebody earlier said that aluminum has been linked to Alzheimers. Some yayhoo is going to read that and take is as gospel truth, when if fact it's cow pucky. Lots of things are harmful. take Dioxin, reputed to be one of the worlds deadliest poisons, yet there's no evidence that a single human has been killed by it. I'm not saying to ignore its danger, or to go out eat a couple of pounds of it. I'm just railing against the Chicken Little syndrome. You know, that's when folks run around yelling, "The sky is falling, the sky is falling. What should we do?"


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> All this "worrying" is tiresome. Usually stuff like this gets started because somebody 'heard" somebody say that...blah, blah.


Yeah, I've heard that asbestos isn't THAT bad.


----------



## luv2climb (Jun 3, 2004)

*There's more to a metal can...*

Any can, aluminum or steel, that contains a food or beverage product has a coating to prevent reactions with the metal. These coating are usually some type of epoxy. For a list of typical coatings see page 16 in this report:

http://www.epa.gov/ttn/atw/coat/mcan/pic-can.pdf

So even if you use a metal can you are still eating from a plastic container. Not sure if aluminum bicycle bottles are coated, or if they are, how durable the coatings are. I'm sticking with my #4 plastic water bottles.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

To follow up on that, all epoxy does contain Bisphenol-A. Any metal bottle with such a lining would not have the "7" symbol because it isn't considered recyclable plastic.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> All this "worrying" is tiresome. Does anybody have any proof that anyone has been harmed by drinking from containers that have BPA? Usually stuff like this gets started because somebody 'heard" somebody say that...blah, blah. As far as I know, which maybe not too far, no human or animal has ever been harmed by using containers like these, containing amounts and/or concentrations of BPA that they do.


This is all based on the report from the National Toxicology Program:

http://cerhr.niehs.nih.gov/chemicals/bisphenol/BPADraftBriefVF_04_14_08.pdf

After reading it any reasonable person would conclude that there is at LEAST some credible scientific evidence that BPA is not good as a container in certain settings because it mimics hormones, specifically in cases where the liquid stored is hot, because under those circumstances much more BPA is released.

I will also add that people in my profession (dentists) have been very aware of this problem for a while and this is part of the reason why the American Dental Association never endorsed removing "silver" amalgam fillings in favor of epoxy (and therefore BPA) containing "white" composite fillings. So basically people have been replacing one slightly poisonous material in favor of another. You gotta love the irony!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Mr. Versatile said:


> All this "worrying" is tiresome. Does anybody have any proof that anyone has been harmed by drinking from containers that have BPA? Usually stuff like this gets started because somebody 'heard" somebody say that...blah, blah. As far as I know, which maybe not too far, no human or animal has ever been harmed by using containers like these, containing amounts and/or concentrations of BPA that they do.
> 
> Sure, sure, I know. You can take chances with YOUR life if you want, but I'm not taking any chances with mine. Fine. If you're not taking any chances with your life, my recommendation is to stop riding immediately. I'd also suggest moving to the Canadian Rockies, because the air quality is better there. Oh yeah, and while you're at it....
> 
> See where this is going? Can you show me any proof that BPA, as it's found in these containers causes any harm what-so-ever? Somebody earlier said that aluminum has been linked to Alzheimers. Some yayhoo is going to read that and take is as gospel truth, when if fact it's cow pucky. Lots of things are harmful. take Dioxin, reputed to be one of the worlds deadliest poisons, yet there's no evidence that a single human has been killed by it. I'm not saying to ignore its danger, or to go out eat a couple of pounds of it. I'm just railing against the Chicken Little syndrome. You know, that's when folks run around yelling, "The sky is falling, the sky is falling. What should we do?"


I agree. I am not getting these for riding or BPA worries. I carry water where ever I go and I don't wnat to throw away anymore platic bottles. I have the whole family switching as well. If everyone got whipped up about EVERYTHING that's in thier food, bottles, air, etc we wopuld all go nuts. Something everyday that you eat, breathe, etc will kill you at some point   :mad2:.

Now on the SIGG bottles:

_Recently, there has been a lot of press concerning Lexan plastic water bottles (Polycarbonate #7) leaching harmful chemicals into the container's ingredients. It's extremely important to note that SIGG bottles exceed FDA requirements and have been thoroughly tested to ensure 0.0% leaching – so they are 100% safe._


_As tough as they are on the outside, it's the inside of SIGG bottles that make them so special. Due to SIGG's special, proprietary internal coating, these high-tech bottles are resistant to fruit juice acids, energy drinks, alcohol and virtually any consumable beverage. Because the liners are taste and scent neutral, you can enjoy any beverage you'd like – without any lingering smell or taste of the last beverage you drank. The composition of the liner also reduces the chances of bacteria build-up. And because the liner is virtually baked into the inner walls of the bottle, it will not flake or chip even if dented on the outside._


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I chewed on toys containing lead. I used to carry a small pocket knife to school. I used to drink out of water fountains containing massive amounts of lead. I continue to drink water out of the tap. I consume Diet Coke twice a day, every day. I like to watch corn pop in the microwave, close-up. I will continue to use my old water bottles.
I'm 53 now. I will die when I'm 90......probably from too much diet sodas.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Mr. Versatile said:


> All this "worrying" is tiresome. Does anybody have any proof that anyone has been harmed by drinking from containers that have BPA? Usually stuff like this gets started because somebody 'heard" somebody say that...blah, blah. As far as I know, which maybe not too far, no human or animal has ever been harmed by using containers like these, containing amounts and/or concentrations of BPA that they do.


BPA poses a small risk to adults. 

HOWEVER, it poses a much greater risk to infants. Many baby bottles, sippy cups, etc. are made with BPA. And you probably don't want to be introducing an artificial estrogen into an infant's diet. 

Considering that Canada is talking about phasing out/banning BPA plastics, I'd guess there's some real concerns.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

roadfix said:


> I chewed on toys containing lead. I used to carry a small pocket knife to school. I used to drink out of water fountains containing massive amounts of lead. I continue to drink water out of the tap. I consume Diet Coke twice a day, every day. I like to watch corn pop in the microwave, close-up. I will continue to use my old water bottles.
> I'm 53 now. I will die when I'm 90......probably from too much diet sodas.


 *OMG!*You're not dead yet?


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*what about heat/cold transfer?*



MTBMaven said:


> Look into Klean Kanteen. They make stainless steel bottle rather than aluminum. VeloOrange sells them along with beautiful water bottle cages that will work with the bottles.


Perhaps this is just theoretical but it's worth asking. Do the aluminum and stainless water bottles warm up just as fast, or noticably faster, than plastic? It gets pretty hot around here and my hunch is that metals have a higher thermal conductivity than plastics. But practically maybe they all warm up sooner than we prefer!


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

ispoke said:


> Perhaps this is just theoretical but it's worth asking. Do the aluminum and stainless water bottles warm up just as fast, or noticably faster, than plastic? It gets pretty hot around here and my hunch is that metals have a higher thermal conductivity than plastics. But practically maybe they all warm up sooner than we prefer!


The efficient thermal transfer of aluminum makes it an ideal material for such things as radiators and pots/pans. Thus, your drinks will be more quickly reach ambient air temperature. That being said, my standard plastic bottles don't do much to keep a drink cold.


----------



## smoo (Sep 20, 2007)

I just bought a couple of these.

They are polypropulene and have #5 on the bottom. Not that I was unduly worried about the normal bottles, I just thought it would be nice to have something odorless and tasteless. The completely clear ones also make it easier to see what's in the bottle.


----------



## smoo (Sep 20, 2007)

P.S. They are also squeezable.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The Weasel said:


> Yeah, I've heard that asbestos isn't THAT bad.


Worrying about everything won't make us live significantly longer (although it would seem longer).In NYC alarmist Parents panicked when they heard asbestos was the fireproofing in the walls of many school buildings. The city closed the schools and spent 100 million dollars ripping asbestos out of the walls. In the walls, asbestos posed no danger to the children, but rippinng it out os the walls spread it through the air...a much greater risk. Closing the schools while the work was being done was even worse. It meant the kids were playing on the streets, a vastly greater risk. There was no reasoning with the parents or school officials. They were caught up in America's irrational fear of anything chemical.

After the attack on the World Trade Center the EPA finally issued a sensible assessment of asbestos risks. After the towers fell and 40 floors' worth of asbestos hovered in the air, the EPA's stated that the risk of disease frorm asbestos exposure was "very low." After decades of scaring people half to death with dire warnings about exposure to even minimal amounts of asbestos, the EPA admitted that the only real risk came from "long term exposure at high levels."

No one disputes that asbestos can kill. During WWII workers who built warships breathed in huge amounts of it. Films of the shipyards show people working in what looks like snowstorms. Many of these people got lung disease and mesothelioma. But consider the degree of exposure.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I love the sound of an aluminum bottle hitting the ground...


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

I don’t consider myself an alarmist, and I don’t go out and buy milk, eggs, bread, and butter because there’s a foot of snow coming. However, I’m also not stupid enough to believe that the FDA and EPA or not fallible or wouldn’t continue to tell the same story (ie. Lie) even after much evidence says the contrary, just to save their own asses. How many times have medicines previously ruled ‘safe’ or reports found incorrect? Your point about asbestos might be relevant, except for the fact that babies ARE EXPOSED every day to the chemicals in these bottles. While you and I can debate what levels are tolerable, for the $10 or $20 it’s going to cost to buy new ones for my newborn, it's well worth it. Right now the Canadian government has found enough evidence to ban it from baby bottles and the EU is considering the same.

And your 'sensible assesment' by the EPA after 9//11 is laughable. After all, there was no basis for their own assesment. Have you seen the news lately:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/04/22/AR2008042202807.html
Don't just read the title, or you might get the wrong idea. Whitman wasn't held liable only because she "did not intend to cause harm", which did occur. And if the air quality was so good, why the high percentage of illnes in first aid responders ?

"The EPA's inspector general criticized the agency's handling of the crisis in a 2003 report, which found that the EPA had no basis for its pronouncements about air quality. "

Errors occur.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

The Weasel said:


> I don’t consider myself an alarmist, and I don’t go out and buy milk, eggs, bread, and butter because there’s a foot of snow coming. However, I’m also not stupid enough to believe that the FDA and EPA or not fallible or wouldn’t continue to tell the same story (ie. Lie) even after much evidence says the contrary, just to save their own asses. How many times have medicines previously ruled ‘safe’ or reports found incorrect? Your point about asbestos might be relevant, except for the fact that babies ARE EXPOSED every day to the chemicals in these bottles. While you and I can debate what levels are tolerable, for the $10 or $20 it’s going to cost to buy new ones for my newborn, it's well worth it. Right now the Canadian government has found enough evidence to ban it from baby bottles and the EU is considering the same.
> 
> And your 'sensible assesment' by the EPA after 9//11 is laughable. After all, there was no basis for their own assesment. Have you seen the news lately:
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/04/22/AR2008042202807.html
> ...


Well, since BPA isn't in bicycle water bottles, do you have a point? Are you here just to warn us, in general, about the apocalyptic threat of BPA in general? FYI, BPA wasn't in my daughters baby bottles, either. Her primary bottle was one of two mammalian protruberences, and when she did sip from a plastic bottle, guess what: that's right, it was made from the same stuff bicycle water bottles is made from.

Thanks for caring, though.


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

Wikipedia has a pretty good write up about BPA, and it doesn't sound too off the wall (the article, not BPA):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisphenol_A

I carry two 32oz Nalgene bottles to work with me every day. They both have the 7 symbol. I like the bottles, but I think I'll be switching to either aluminum or a different plastic, just to be on the safe side.

I'm keeping my standard cycling bottles, though...food grade plastic isn't part of this hysteria yet.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Forrest Root said:


> Well, since BPA isn't in bicycle water bottles, do you have a point? Are you here just to warn us, in general, about the apocalyptic threat of BPA in general? FYI, BPA wasn't in my daughters baby bottles, either. Her primary bottle was one of two mammalian protruberences, and when she did sip from a plastic bottle, guess what: that's right, it was made from the same stuff bicycle water bottles is made from.
> 
> Thanks for caring, though.


I realize it's not in bicycle water bottle. If you want to look at the discussion strictly from that angle than no, no point. You win whatever the prize is. But the discussion got directed towards BPA in general. Apologies if that offends you. So boobs contain no BPA. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

murbike said:


> I carry two 32oz Nalgene bottles to work with me every day. They both have the 7 symbol. I like the bottles, but I think I'll be switching to either aluminum or a different plastic, just to be on the safe side.


Did you miss the part about the aluminum bottles being lined with BPA containing epoxy?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

The Weasel said:


> I realize it's not in bicycle water bottle. If you want to look at the discussion strictly from that angle than no, no point. You win whatever the prize is. But the discussion got directed towards BPA in general. Apologies if that offends you. So boobs contain no BPA. Thanks for sharing though.


No, thank you for reminding us to keep vigilent, on the lookout for all the toxins and dangers that threaten us with every breath.


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

DrSmile said:


> Did you miss the part about the aluminum bottles being lined with BPA containing epoxy?


No, I disregarded it in light of the comments about the Sigg bottles.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

You're very welcome!


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm worried about the toxins in my fork and handlebars' clear coat sublimating out and blowing into my pores as I ride. Only the gods know how many poor cyclists have died from this.

Given the Red Threat Level dangers of plastics, is it even safe to be the Boy in the Bubble anymore?


----------

